# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Borderline en weersverandering

## Debbie32

Als het slecht weer is , zoals nu in belgie regen regen en nog eens regen en tegen de herfst aan dan word ik depri :s 
Weet er iemand wat je daar aan kan doen , of dat dat gevoel van depri kan verminderen,tips of zo.
Niet normaal hoe ik toch altijd weer met het weer buiten mee ga kwa gemoedstoestand.

Als het zonnetje er is ben ik blij en opgewekt maar van het moment dat het een paar dagen regent dan word ik depri ! 
Helemaal niet leuk voor mij , maar zeker niet voor mijn gezin .

Groetjes

----------


## pruts

Heej,

Ik weet wel over winterdepressies. Het is dan wel geen winter meer, maar het gaat meer om het tekort aan zonneschijn naar het schijnt. Lichttherapie word daar vaak voor aanbevolen, een vorm van alternatieve therapie tegen depressies. Misschien is het eens de moeite waard om er wat meer over op te zoeken als je er veel hinder van hebt? Je kan natuurlijk ook een stemmingsregelaar nemen of een AD, maar dat helpt niet specifiek voor winterdepressies (of wat jij hebt) Ik heb zelf ook borderline en herken wel dat dit weer niet erg gunstig is op men humeur, maar met men Efexor (AD) ben ik wel goed af en het weer maakt nu niet dat men stemming volledig kantelt, he tis gewoon eend ruppeltje sin de emmer bij wijze van spreken.

Succes!

----------


## Debbie32

heb me net in men arm gesneden tot het niet stopte met bloeden , tis een hele opluchten na dat je man je al 2 dagen niet aanspreekt om een probleem van 1 van de kids aan ter pakkken,zelfs kalmeerpillen helpen niet en ik moest iets doen om te kalmeren, heb gespuwt op men ramen, de frigo met dingen gesmetern niks hielp !
juist een mail gestuurd nor duffel waar ik in terapie zou gaan maar hoor al 2 maanden niks zeer frustrerend als je dringend hulp nodig hebt !!!!!

----------


## dexta

hey ben ook borderliner,
en als het regent of echt koud is en op een bus moet staan wachten met de kids, of ze gewoon van school haal, ben ik soms echt wel kwaad op mijn eigen omdat ik geen rijbewijs heb..en niet kan rijden, en voel ik me schuldig dat IK het HEN aandoe om in de kou of regen te staan wachten.ze verdienen dat niet,... ja ofwel is t met de fiets, ofwel openbaar vervoer.
en zeker al het echt waait, en geraak niet vooruit, kan het soms te veel worden.

----------

